# Montana Bighorns Relocate to North Dakota



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*Montana Bighorns Relocate to North Dakota*

Twenty bighorn sheep from an area west of the Charles M. Russell
National Wildlife Refuge in Montana have a new home in western North
Dakota.

State Game and Fish Department biologists released the bighorns in the
northern badlands Jan. 22, the second such transplant in as many years.
Last January, 19 bighorns from CMR made the trip across the state line
from habitat that is similar to North Dakota's and had no difficulties
acclimating to their new surroundings.

"When they jump out of that trailer they should feel like they are
home," said Brett Wiedmann, big game biologist, Dickinson. "The habitat
is so similar to what they are accustomed to."

Three rams and 17 ewes from the Missouri River Breaks south of Havre
made the 250-mile trek unscathed, Wiedmann said. "Everything went just
like clockwork," he added. "There were no surprises. The capture went
well and the release was effortless. They are big, healthy sheep. We
expect them to do well."

Wiedmann will be monitoring the radio-collared bighorns closely the next
few weeks. "All the ewes should be pregnant," he said. "We anticipate
getting some valuable information on their habitat preferences, and lamb
recruitment rates for next year."

North Dakota Game and Fish Department officials appreciate the
cooperation from Al Rosgaard and the rest of the staff at Montana Fish,
Wildlife and Parks. "They have been very eager to help us establish and
sustain a viable bighorn sheep population in the badlands," Wiedmann
said.

The entire transplant was funded by the Minnesota-Wisconsin Chapter of
the Foundation for North American Wild Sheep.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Damn sotans and cheeseheads polluting the badlands with those exotic species.

Very cool.

Brian - displaced Cheesehead


----------

